# skunk



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

A couple driving home hit and wounded a skunk on the road. The wife gets out and brings it back to the car.

" its shivering, it must be cold, what should i do?"

Husband: "put it between your legs to keep it warm."

wife: "but it stinks"

husband: "so hold its fkin nose......"


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Very good and oh so true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

